# Whats your Favourite 2x2?



## Gezza Cubing (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 20, 2020)

Probably the Weipo Wrm, but the Valk and well setup Gan 251 are good as well. I personally dislike the tengyun


----------



## gruuby (Apr 20, 2020)

If you are going to post videos on the forums, put them all in one forum dedicated to your youtube channel.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice adjusted intro.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 20, 2020)

I love my Tengyun. Stable, fast, controllable, and quiet. I prefer it over the Valk due to the corner twisting problem I had with the valk when I tried it. My friend really likes the 251 though


----------



## qwr (May 20, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> If you are going to post videos on the forums, put them all in one forum dedicated to your youtube channel.



I think this subforum was intended to be one thread per puzzle, but there isn't a whole lot of repetition on the subforum page so one thread per video is probably fine.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

I think you are forgetting about a certain puzzle in your comparison. The MGC 2x2 is highly competitive with these 2x2s and I would also recommend trying to switch the springs on the valk with MGC 2x2 springs (It comes with extra that are identical to the ones pre-installed for some reason) if you think that it's too heavy for you. Also, the MGC Elite 2x2 looks like it could come out with extra internals that would have stronger magnets in the future (or maybe at launch)


----------



## 3ACuber (May 21, 2020)

Valk with Tengyun Springs All the Way!!!


----------



## MBCubes (May 26, 2020)

weipo wrm but only if you slow it down some with angstrom gravitas or max command


----------



## TheRouxGuy (May 26, 2020)

*MGC*


----------



## CodingCuber (May 26, 2020)

Hey, I need to get a new 2x2 because by YuPo broke. What should I get? Max I'm willing to spend is $20 AUD. I'm considering another YuPo or the MGC but should I wait for something like the mgc elite 2x2 to arrive on speedcube.com.au?


----------

